# Truly Electro-Chron Mania



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

So I am looking for one of my electro-chrons to send off to Silver Hawk. I got out my box and thought I'd take a group shot. ot artfully done, it was just a quick shot to show the diversity. Yes, I have some duplicates (so shoot me a private e-mail if there is something that you covet that I have more than one of).









I'm still looking for the watch I got the box out for - one of the skeletonized Electro-Chrons. I have three (and the other two are spoken for by Watch Forum members).

So sorry for the crappy photo, but I thought that Electric fans would enjoy seeing this lot


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That must be a unique photo Dave....no-one else will have this many Electro-Chrons and the real rarities for me are the:

3 x Cleveland Indians baseball team watches

2 x New York Yankees baseball team watches

2 x Skeletal watch

Did I count those right? I have none of those and you have 7! :notworthy:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic group Dave!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

fantastic collection


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice collection Dave great variety,but I dont see one of these in there, this has the hacking feature on the second hand. 4751 movement.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Nice collection Dave great variety,but I dont see one of these in there, this has the hacking feature on the second hand. 4751 movement.


Electro Chrons only Ken. All of the Landeron based watches would take up way more space. Nice one though.


----------

